# OT, Easter Pictures



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Couple years ago our church was flooded and the Easter tomb of Christ was ruined. Our priest asked me to make a new tomb. this is what I came up with. Everyone seemed to think it was fine.

One picture is on Good Friday and the other Easter Day. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work mate.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mitch that is some great work. Well done Sir.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

chippypah
Thank you much, Pete Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you my friend, your reply means a lot to me. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks fine to me Mitch, everyone can't be wrong.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Mitch... that job ought to earn you a few brownie points with the big boss upstairs 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

DrZook
Thanks doc. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
You think so Corey, getting about that time in my life where I can use all the points I can get. Thanks buddy. Mitch


----------

